# Which is THE BEST body protector



## HollyB66 (22 April 2010)

Having just read Monkeybum's post about her BP, I feel I really must get one. I had been planning to share my daughters, she has a Rodney Powell. It is probably a bit small for me and a tad uncomfy (feels a bit squashed) - but maybe that is as it should be?

Can you tell me what you wear, if it is comfy and would you recommend it or something else?

TIA HB66


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (22 April 2010)

I have a zippa airowear one, had it years and love it, its adjustable, and frankly i feel odd if i dont wear it (well this happened once last year! never again). I really rate it


----------



## Twizzel (22 April 2010)

I have a Rodney Powell and hate it, it's like wearing a plank of wood on my back. I get tense in it, and it catches on the pommel of the saddle when I jump (even though it was fitted properly)... am now on the look out for one that is more comfy


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (22 April 2010)

I hear racesafe are very good


----------



## Brandy (22 April 2010)

I think mine is a Jack Ellis, navy bliue bog standard plank like thing, never wear it as its SOOO uncomfortable. Can't breathe properly, squashes lady lumps and catchs when I get on/off. Very stiff. Am opting for a racesafe rs2000 next - made from lots of little panels.


----------



## bitlessbill (22 April 2010)

Ive had an Airowear Zippa for years and loved it but have just changed to the Racesafe 2000 and love it more!


----------



## RolyPolyPony (22 April 2010)

I used to have a charles owen one, it was meant to mould to the shape of your body once the foam got warm, it didn't.  It felt like i was wearing a straight jacket!  i've just got an airowear one.  It's so comfy i even forget im wearing it.


----------



## Lippyx (22 April 2010)

I have a Rodney Powell and love it!!
You must make sure what ever you get that it fits properly, otherwise, you will feel uncomfortable!!


----------



## dwi (22 April 2010)

I have a made to measure Rodney Powell. I would never buy one off the internet or from somewhere that doesn't have trained fitters.

They aren't as comfy as riding without but I've never yet ridden Lil without one. If you're at a risk of falling off or you're doing something particularly dangerous then I would always wear it. Once you've ridden in it a few times they do mould to your body shape.


----------



## skint1 (22 April 2010)

My daughter has a Racesafe and she loves it, says it is the most comfortable thing ever. 

Prior to that she had a Zippa Airowear which she was also happy with for a long time but when she grew out of it she had her heart set on the Racesafe.


----------



## Silverspring (22 April 2010)

I have had Rodney Powells for the last 10 - 12 years, wouldn't have anything else!  You should feel a touch squished when you first put the BP on but it should ease within 20 seconds or so.  Make sure you get it fitted properly so you are just the right amount of squished 

Anyone who complains about BP catching at the front or back the BP is not fitting properly.  My RP sits about half an inch below my rib cage, if you are catching the pommell it's to long otherwise without the BP your ribcage would be hitting the saddle!  I know people who have complain about the cantle catching, generally again BP is too long or you are sitting to far back in the saddle.


----------



## monkeybum13 (22 April 2010)

As I have a short body (I'm 5'4, most of that legs) I find the airowear zippa lovely 
(I have a childs size)


----------



## Jnhuk (22 April 2010)

Another vote for the Racesafe - have a look at one in the Ride Away catalogue as you will see it is completely different to most other types. The blurb about it is so true.The individual sections really make it so comfy. The only problem is that there are not that common in most tack shops so can be difficult to try one on for comparison. Plus the shoulder pads have an insert to put your medical card in so not annoying elastic and holder round your arm as well.


----------



## GLEEK (23 April 2010)

I love my racesafe completely agree with everything that jnhuk said. They also have very handy ties on each side so if you need to let it in or out on certain areas if you need to (amazingly handy after major chocolate days!!!!) I managed to wear mine up until i was 6month pregnant because of this. I would never have any other BP again. If you struggle for fitting you can get them made to measure.


----------



## kerilli (23 April 2010)

imho...
most protective in a rotational fall = Exo. not v popular or easy to get hold of though.
otherwise:
Kan, definitely, imho. much more protective than the other bps on the market, totally different foam to the usual PVA in other bps, Kan's hardens on impact and doesn't go obsolete after 3-5 yrs and need replacing. very comfortable.


----------



## djlynwood (23 April 2010)

I have just invested in a Kan body protector and I am totally impressed with it.

I started riding quite late in life and have just taken up xc. I borrowed a Jack Ellis and it was so uncomfortable and very restricting.

I picked up my Kan beginning of this week and wore it for a show jumping lesson. It was so comfortable as its moulded to the female form and has space for boobs.

Its quite expensive but worth it for me, even though I only do novicey stuff.


----------



## HotToTrot (23 April 2010)

Exo bodycage - it's a cage (as the name suggests!) so if a horse falls on you, the horse won't crush your internal organs or most of your spine.


----------



## alesea (23 April 2010)

I have an Airowear Outlyne which I like (have only just got it, so I'm still getting used to it) and my sister has a Racesafe which she loves. I think it does somewhat depend on your shape. I initially looked at the Racesafe, but I have a shorter back and am somewhat curvier than my sister, and I just couldn't get one to fit properly, whereas the Outlyne is a much better shape for me, and also molds to fit into my lower back which the Racesafe didn't. On the other hand I doubt the Outlyne would be long enough to fit my sister, and is probably too 'shaped'.


----------



## teddyt (23 April 2010)

The latest Rodney Powells conform to the new standard- Beta 2009. Many others dont, they are still to the old standard (Beta 2000). Best to check when trying some on.

You really do need to be fitted properly, its not a good idea to share. And you wont be protected properly if its the wrong size.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 April 2010)

I have found various makes VERY uncomfortable but got a Kan at Bramham just as I was getting my new horse.  It was fitted by the designer and it is THE most comfortable BP I have ever had.  It was expensive tho'!


----------



## SVMel (23 April 2010)

alesea said:



			I have an Airowear Outlyne which I like (have only just got it, so I'm still getting used to it) and my sister has a Racesafe which she loves. I think it does somewhat depend on your shape. I initially looked at the Racesafe, but I have a shorter back and am somewhat curvier than my sister, and I just couldn't get one to fit properly, whereas the Outlyne is a much better shape for me, and also molds to fit into my lower back which the Racesafe didn't. On the other hand I doubt the Outlyne would be long enough to fit my sister, and is probably too 'shaped'.
		
Click to expand...

I have a long back and am in an Airowear Outlyne.  It is so comfy, I wear it all the time, flat hack or jump and often forget to take it off after, only realising when I try to get my motorbike kit on to go home (maybe I should leave it on!  ). Love it!!

Had it professionally fitted, no problems with length!


----------



## Hemirjtm (23 April 2010)

Another vote for Kan... wouldn't wear anything else now!! I even diddressage in it as horse had been a bit silly and just felt safer with it on!! lol!! LOVELY fit and you don't know you have got it on!

I would recommend it to ANYONE who wants to invest in THE BEST body protector!!


----------



## HollyB66 (23 April 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations, looks like I'll be going shopping tomorrow


----------



## kerryflower (23 April 2010)

Hey. I had a Rodney Powell and HATED IT. I hate having to wear the bloody things but know I have to especially if jumping. So went out and bought an airowear zippa in my xc colours and it is fab. I have the shoulder pads too and once I had worn it for half an hour I literally felt like I just had a normal top on. It's fab!


----------

